# Lace infant dress



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

With the help of Susieknitter, and 8 hrs of brain strain, I managed to input a pattern into the Bro 940. This is the result. I'm pleased with how the learning trials are going and so thankful to have a willing MK bubby like Sue to lend a helping hand.

Pattern: Glenda Overmann, lace Vol 4 # 619


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing your photos!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice,indeed!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

That's just beautiful, great job, &#128512;


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

That's just beautiful, great job, &#128512;


----------



## mudmatters (Mar 9, 2012)

How pretty !


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

It's lovely. I'm jealous! Seems pattern is out of print.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

WOW! That is so beautiful!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Boots you have done a fantastic job.....it's absolutely beautiful!!!!! This is one of the nicest pieces of machine knitting I have seen on here and you have every reason to be proud of it. :thumbup:


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh wow!

That is beautiful


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - boots - that is awesome!! :thumbup: to Susieknitter - she is a great help to many of us!!  Ann


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

How pretty, Boots.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I LOVE IT. My new GD would look gorgeous in this little summer dress. Thanks for the info for the pattern.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Boots, that is an adorable dress. Congratulations on a marvelous job.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks you all for your kind and encouraging words. It means a lot to me. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

OUTSTANDING! That is one of the most beautiful pieces I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorgeous well done&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Outstanding! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome looking baby dress. i am impressed! Well done.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful work !!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful work !!


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

She will look a picture in the beautiful dress, well done.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

boots said:


> With the help of Susieknitter, and 8 hrs of brain strain, I managed to input a pattern into the Bro 940. This is the result. I'm pleased with how the learning trials are going and so thankful to have a willing MK bubby like Sue to lend a helping hand.
> 
> Pattern: Glenda Overmann, lace Vol 4 # 619


 Great job! I just picked up a 940 and am learning everything it does. Haven't tried lace yet. This is incentive to try that!


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That's an amazing dress! Did you add the green chain afterwards?


----------



## jcsatterlee (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful pattern! I Just got that machine and don't know how to use it yet. I'll have to try it. Great job!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

So precious.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

The dress is beautiful.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Sigh - lace - the dress is beautiful. The people on this site are so helpful and kind.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful ! &#128522;


----------



## Aggie Marie (Jan 31, 2014)

Absolutely darling, lucky little girl!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

How pretty, will have to look at the books I have on hand to see if I have that pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow!! Great job!! The "little lady" who gets to wear the dress will be adorable (and lucky)!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful. It looks as if it were make by a very seasoned pro. Kudos to you and Susieknitter for her coaching help.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow! beautiful lacy dress


----------



## mahabeeb (Jan 12, 2014)

Any clues how to get that pattern? I am new to this. Beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful little dress.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

That is just fantastic - love your colors too!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty ! You did a great job !


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful! If I remember correctly, many have tried this pattern without success. Be proud of you achievement.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

This is one of the prettiest things I have seen. Congrats for your perseverence.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful! It is adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Another family heirloom has been made! Not to put pressure on you but I am wondering what you will do now to top this. It is absolutely darling! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

boots said:


> With the help of Susieknitter, and 8 hrs of brain strain, I managed to input a pattern into the Bro 940. This is the result. I'm pleased with how the learning trials are going and so thankful to have a willing MK bubby like Sue to lend a helping hand.
> 
> Pattern: Glenda Overmann, lace Vol 4 # 619


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Regi (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow that is a gorgeous little dress and I love the way you have done the sleeves.
Regi


----------



## Wool nut (Sep 30, 2014)

That is so lovely, well done


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

this looks awesome - is it for a particular princess?


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Really lovely - and how special to have a coach half way across the world to help you through - wonderful team effort. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Suemid said:


> That's an amazing dress! Did you add the green chain afterwards?


The chain stitch around the sleeves and hem are added as you go. The chain stitch around the neck I added for accent.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

A fabulous baby dress.How I would love to make it for my little grandaughter! Well done!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh My, that is sooooo pretty!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

janeknits2 said:


> Beautiful! If I remember correctly, many have tried this pattern without success. Be proud of you achievement.


Jane, I have to say the only problem I had was the input of the lace pattern into the electronic KM because I am learning to do this. As for the instructions for the dress, I had NO problems. I really like G Overmann patterns as they are very clear.
Thank you for you kind words. 
Happy Easter


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

EW Ew EW!!! So beautiful! I made one just like with red instead of green. Granddaughter wore for her baptism. You did great!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just read all the posts that have been put on regarding this beautiful dress that Boots has made and feel that I must stress that my help was minimal.
All that Boots was originally struggling to do was to input the laced pattern into her machine. This is something that a lot of electronic machine owners find hard to get their heads around because, lets face it, the manuals are not that informative so therefore are hard to understand.

The absolutely wonderful way this dress has been knitted... and sewn together...is all Boots work. With this in mind all praise for making the dress should be hers and hers alone......and it's so well deserved.

Praise should also be given to G Overmann for writing such a lovely pattern in the first place to. But I will add here that it takes a good machine knitter to be able to follow a pattern; knit the garment to the correct tension; and finish it to such a high standard as it has been done by Boots.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Geez, thanks Sue. I'm speechless. 
I would not/could not have progressed this far without the inspirations, help, and encouragement of buddies like you all on KP. Thank you each one.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful job!!!!!!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't stop what you do Susieknitter, your help and encouragement got boots to the end, and without your kind input, that might just not have happened!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

That is lovely - some little princess is going to look beautiful in it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What kind of yarn did you use? This looks so sweet and delicate


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

boots said:


> Geez, thanks Sue. I'm speechless.
> I would not/could not have progressed this far without the inspirations, help, and encouragement of buddies like you all on KP. Thank you each one.


Sue's absolutely right and you're welcome Jo But I haven't knit a little baby dress as Precious as this one yet. Haven't needed to till now


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have searched unsuccessfully for this pattern. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
Thanks....Betty


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Weegie said:


> I have searched unsuccessfully for this pattern. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
> Thanks....Betty


It is in "the Baby Gift Catalog" by Glenda Overmann.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> What kind of yarn did you use? This looks so sweet and delicate


Thank you, Kate. The turquoise yarn is Luster Sheen and the white is Perla. I could have used cotton # 10 with the same gauge.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Great job! Beautiful dress, love the turquoise trim.


----------



## knitpat (Nov 15, 2014)

beautiful...my fav colours, too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Words fail me, for this is something else. did you add the turquoise afterwards or was that done at the same time as you knitted the dress.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

meknit said:


> Words fail me, for this is something else. did you add the turquoise afterwards or was that done at the same time as you knitted the dress.


The turquoise is added as you knit. I added the chain st around the neck.


----------

